# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

*Some information:*
Light: Medium - High

Growth: Can be medium to very fast, depending on the light level.

Pruning: Snip off older, yellowing leaves.

Specials: None.

Experiences: A great plant choice especially for larger tanks; at least 36 gallon. It grows relatively fast when supplied with enough light. In my experience, at 3.5WPG it grows very steadily. Leaves are slender and green with a tinge of yellow. Very beautiful.

Planting: The stems of this plant is very sturdy. It almost feels like you're holding a plastic tube. So don't be afraid of breaking it. I would recommend pre-digging a small hole in the substrate and then wedge the plant in. This will make it easier, rather than forcing the whole stem into the substrate, which could snap it if not careful.


----------

